# HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY HONEY!



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style="color: #FF6666"> * <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 26pt'> HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY DEAR HONEY & HOPING YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!! </span> 
<span style='font-size: 11pt'> Honey will be celebrating her first day as a teenager by going to McDonalds for a double cheeseburger








and then she's going to Baskin Robbins for a dish of ice cream







and a piece of cake!!! </span> </span> * </span> 

<span style="color: #3366FF"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> * <span style='font-size: 11pt'> 
And remembering her brother, Ringer, at the Rainbow Bridge on this very special day. 
Ringer - June 27, 1995 - May 24, 2008!!! </span> </span> * </span>


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Honey!! And Ringer








Sounds like it will be a great day, celebrate extra hard for your brother!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Honey!


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style="color: #CC33CC">Happy 13th Birthday Honey!!</span></span>

I hope you enjoyed your cheeseburger and ice cream.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy birthday Honey. To me 13 is a really BIG year for GSD's. Have a great day sweetie.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Enjoy your special day, Honey~~ Happy 13th!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 13, hope you enjoyed your special treats.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Glad you had as great day, Honey, and many more!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Awww Honey hope you had a great *13th* birthday!
















What a great way to celebrate, cheese burgers and ice cream! Here is to any many more









...thinking of your Ringer as well Gayle


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)




----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day, sweet Honey-grrrrl!! I hope it was cheeseburger-licious!!







Hugs from me, slurps from Grimm!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sweet Honey! 

Cheeseburgers! Aaaah! Just the thing on your birthday! 

But 13th Birthdays require a WEEK of celebration, don't they? 

I'm thinking Arbys!







One for you and one in memory of Ringer.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom...
> But 13th Birthdays require a WEEK of celebration, don't they?
> 
> I'm thinking Arbys!
> ...










Honey thought this was a wonderful idea so we went to Arbys yesterday and she got her two RB sandwiches (I helped her eat one of them)!!! Of course since it was an extention of her birthday meal, we had to stop off at Baskin Robbins on the way home for a dish of ice cream.
Also, Honey & I want to thank everyone for your birthday greetings!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

<span style='font-size: 23pt'><span style='font-family: Arial Black'><span style="color: #993399">*Happy 13th, Miss Honey *</span></span></span>


----------

